# What venezuelan cities do you know by name?



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*What venezuelan cities do you know by name?​*
*What cities do you know in Venezuela by name without reading the posts below this one. Don't look on a map, just out of your head. Even if you know (or think you know) just one city, just name it.*​


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Caracas
Maracaibo
Valencia
Barquisimeto
Merida


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

I know... LOTS OF THEM :lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Always thought Maracaibo was in Colombia.
We also have a song bout it...


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Caracas


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> Always thought Maracaibo was in Colombia.
> We also have a song bout it...


What?, it's how to say that Milan were in France :O


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Occit said:


> What?, it's how to say that Milan were in France :O


Isn't it in Switzerland?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Hmmm let's see

Caracas
Maracaibo
Valencia
Barquisimeto
Barcelona

I guess that's all.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Caracas
Barranquilla
Maracaibo


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

ruben.briosa said:


> Caracas
> *Barranquilla*
> Maracaibo



colombia


----------



## man_ordaz (Sep 21, 2004)

ruben.briosa said:


> Caracas
> Barranquilla
> Maracaibo


Barranquilla is a colombian city


----------



## runi (Jun 29, 2007)

I know Caracas, Valencia, Barcelona, Barquisimeto, Mérida, Maracaibo, San Fernando de Apure, Ciudad Bolivar, Maracay... and I think that's all I can remember at the moment. Ahhh and isla Margarita too, though it isn't a city


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> Always thought Maracaibo was in Colombia.
> We also have a song bout it...


Whattttttttt??? Could you show us that song? ^^ :lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> Whattttttttt??? Could you show us that song? ^^ :lol:


Sure. It is one of the most famous Italian songs from the 80s. It makes me want to take a plane and fleeing there, especially when it's winter here.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Caracas
Maracaibo
the Isla one.. i can remember it.. (the one with beautiful beaches kay


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Caracas
Maracaibo
Maracay
Valencia
Barcelona
Ciudad Guayana
Mérida


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

caracas, acho q nenhuma! rsss


:runaway:

:nuts:


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

Caracas
Maracaibo
Los Teques (well.. actually I think it's a Caracas suburb or something...)

And I think there are 2 cities called Barcelona and Valencia over there...


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> Sure. It is one of the most famous Italian songs from the 80s. It makes me want to take a plane and fleeing there, especially when it's winter here.


Ohh... Now I love that song :colgate:
Actually it's refering to my city, look at it...

_"La cantante italiana Luisa Colombo interpretò una canzone intitolata "Maracaibo" ballata in svariati locali di latino americano e non. La cantante pronunciava il nome della città con l'accento sulla "i", ma in realtà la pronuncia corretta sarebbe con l'accento sulla "a" del dittongo: Maracàibo"_

If you come to Maracaibo you'll fell like home, lots of italians live here (I have Italian family BTW), you'll find italian hotels, pubs, clubs and restaurants everywhere. Take that plane as soon as you can and you will love this city as Luisa Colombo does


----------



## rafa_rop (Jun 3, 2007)

Caracas y Maracaibo.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Maracaibo, Caracas, Valencia.. and i don't know if Puerto Ordaz is a city  that's all i know.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

javi itzhak said:


> Maracaibo, Caracas, Valencia.. and i don't know if Puerto Ordaz is a city  that's all i know.


*Yes, but Puerto Ordaz is a zone of a major city named Ciudad Guayana or Guayana City. It has about 800.000 inhabitants. *

Some pics, here in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526662

*A highway near Puerto Ordaz:*










A mall...Orinokia Mall in Puerto Ordaz:










a square...










A view:


----------



## Nou Moles (Jan 28, 2007)

Only Caracas, Valencia and Mérida :nuts:


----------



## Cpt.Iglo (Dec 11, 2007)

Only Caracas


----------



## Nicolás G. (Nov 4, 2006)

Caracas, Puerto Ordáz, Maracaibo, Valencia, Ciudad Guayana, Barcelona y Barquisimento.
Saludos...


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

i know ´em all by name, at least the ones over 500.000 inhabitants.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Caracas.
Mardi Olce.
Operet
Maracai
San Pol


----------

